# OSB vs. Drywall in garage



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

tripower said:


> I have a question about using OSB vs. Drywall to finish my attached garage walls. What are the benefits and drawbacks and what does the code say using one vs. the other.
> 
> I have brick and drywall separating the living area from the garage. I live in Virginia.


most places require a 30 min fire rating and OSB does not provide that. You need to use 5/8th sheetrock


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

tripower said:


> I have a question about using OSB vs. Drywall to finish my attached garage walls. What are the benefits and drawbacks and what does the code say using one vs. the other.
> 
> I have brick and drywall separating the living area from the garage. I live in Virginia.


OSB has the potential of swelling and shedding wafers over time if it isn't sealed or painted.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I have heard people say they like osb because you can attach something to the wall or ceiling anywhere.

Of course it isn't too big of a deal to attach stuff to a sheetrocked wall if you do some planning.

OSB will be much lighter and easier to hang than sheetrock, although it won't be as pretty after the sheetrock is finished.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Nailbags said:


> most places require a 30 min fire rating and OSB does not provide that. You need to use 5/8th sheetrock


Then why is it perfectly acceptable to have an unfinished garage with OSB and bare studs? It certainly is no more safe fire rating wise.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

cleveman said:


> I have heard people say they like osb because you can attach something to the wall or ceiling anywhere.
> 
> Of course it isn't too big of a deal to attach stuff to a sheetrocked wall if you do some planning.
> 
> OSB will be much lighter and easier to hang than sheetrock, although it won't be as pretty after the sheetrock is finished.


I would disagree - I have always finished sheds and garages inside with OSB and think it offers a cleaner and more professional look. For those of us that fabricate, it cleans easily, hides dust, and resists damage. The previous reasoning of mount ANYWHERE cannot be understated. As is the fact that you only have to put in a few screws into each to mount it securely and it leaves reasonable ability for access behind in the future. I am speaking of working, detached sheds and garages.

If I had an attached garage, I would do sheetrock and finish the spackle/paint as nicely as any other room in the house, put up some car posters, one of those fancy shiny floors, and it would be for storing our Cobras, no work at all (a "showroom" if you will).


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

To each is own, it boils down to what you like. Here are some options for the walls like the one in the picture.










http://www.familyhandyman.com/garage/storage


.....


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

You do NOT need 5/8 fire code sheetrock on all of your garage walls, only if it is an attached garage and then only on the wall that is shared with the house. And how/if you finish the walls depends on how you plan to use it. Mine gets two cars plus stationary power tools (jointer, unisaw, 12" miter, radial arm, etc), lots of other storage, and kayaks in winter. Used as a workshop when cars are pulled out. So there is. Sheetrock only where the garage wall is shared with the mudroom. The rest is just bare studs, cleanup is done with a leaf blower, etc. friend has a garage with finished everything.......that is so. Full of junk that he can't get a single car into it. Another friend has the man cave garage that. You just about have to take your shoes off to enter. Decide what you want it to be and. Go from there. Ron


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Run this by your building inspector.
Around here I would fail inspection if I used OSB over the studs with no fire code sheetrock behind it.
It's required all the way from below the rim joist to roof so the garage is completely sealed off.
We have had several attached garage fires this year and where able to save the living space from damage just because of that sheet rock.
Two where from dryer fires caused from cheap plastic vent lines, one was because a float got stuck in a lawn mower, flooded gas onto the floor and the pilot light in a water heater caused an explosion.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

tripower said:


> Then why is it perfectly acceptable to have an unfinished garage with OSB and bare studs? It certainly is no more safe fire rating wise.


In most places that would not be acceptable for the wall between the house and the attached garage. Check with your local building department.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

jogr said:


> In most places that would not be acceptable for the wall between the house and the attached garage. Check with your local building department.


I just said sheetrock between the wall that separates the house and garage, did I not? I am talking about THE OTHER THREE WALLS. And it seems that no one can provide anything in code or logic that says you cannot hang OSB on the THREE WALLS that don't separate the garage from the house.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

tripower said:


> I just said sheetrock between the wall that separates the house and garage, did I not? I am talking about THE OTHER THREE WALLS. And it seems that no one can provide anything in code or logic that says you cannot hang OSB on the THREE WALLS that don't separate the garage from the house.


Yes they can if you aren't a jerk.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And anyone here's just going to have to guess, no one even knows where you are because you chose not to add your location to your profile.
Even then local building codes prevail. Codes can change from county to county.
What the right answer that applies to your area then contact the local building inspector.
Your getting a lot of relies from people telling you "that's what they did" does not mean it was legal or safe to do.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

joecaption said:


> And anyone here's just going to have to guess, no one even knows where you are because you chose not to add your location to your profile.
> Even then local building codes prevail. Codes can change from county to county.
> What the right answer that applies to your area then contact the local building inspector.
> Your getting a lot of relies from people telling you "that's what they did" does not mean it was legal or safe to do.


Sir, I said I was in Va in my original post.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

The bottom line is.................
If your garage passed the inspection you can now put what you like on the rest of the walls, even the wall that's in question.?
Now...
some like the smooth finished look of drywall, some like the rugged finish of plywood seams and all. Some don't mind finding the stud or using anchors, others like being able to put it where they want it.
It's that simple, really........
Now tell us what you would prefer.? 
Did you check out the links above.?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

tripower said:


> I have a question about using OSB vs. Drywall to finish my attached garage walls. What are the benefits and drawbacks and what does the code say using one vs. the other.
> 
> I have brick and drywall separating the living area from the garage. I live in Virginia.


I'm assuming that you are implying that you've met your local fire wall construction. If so then you can put what you want on the wall.
I went with drywall because I had extra


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> I'm assuming that you are implying that you've met your local fire wall construction. If so then you can but what you want on the wall.
> I went with drywall because I had extra


I did pass inspection the wall shared with the house is brick and drywall, the other three walls are unfinished (OSB and studs). I was thinking of the two walls connecting to the house would be drywall and the furthest wall would be OSB. I was even going to purchase that fire retardant OSB.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Run this by your building inspector.
> Around here I would fail inspection if I used OSB over the studs with no fire code sheetrock behind it.
> It's required all the way from below the rim joist to roof so the garage is completely sealed off.
> We have had several attached garage fires this year and where able to save the living space from damage just because of that sheet rock.
> Two where from dryer fires caused from cheap plastic vent lines, one was because a float got stuck in a lawn mower, flooded gas onto the floor and the pilot light in a water heater caused an explosion.


Joe, the OP already HAS.brick tend sheetrock wall between garage and main house. His questioners to be a pit the OTHER walls.....and they can be any standard finish that the owner wants....or bare studs. Ron


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

For a nice finished look you could do the osb and cover it with drywall.
I finished out a stand alone garage at my last residence with osb.
Even with a couple coats of paint there was some swell issues with the winter humidity levels of a garage.
And of course it still looked like osb only with paint on it.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah but I was kind of looking for a rough almost stucco look (after caulk and paint), that is why I was looking at OSB.


----------

